# Upgrade from Pentium 4 to Dual Core



## rueleonheart (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm planning to upgrade to Dual Core. I have Pentium 4 2.0Ghz PC. I know I have to change everything. What motherboard type should I buy. Are Pentium 4 casings compatible with dualcore motherboard casings. I also have to change my memory to ddr2. What kind of video card slot does a dual core motherboard has, agp or pci? Do I have to reinstall my OS? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on what you have is this a branded PC like a Dell or HP?
Newer motherboards are going to use DDR2 and have PCIEx16 graphics slots
The latest and greatest have DDR3 and PCIEx16 2.0 slots but DDR3 isn't very cost effective at this time.
And to put together a newer board,cpu,vid card will most likely require a power supply also
You will at the least have to do a repair install and if you are running an OEM version of windows according to the EULA you will need a new OS.


----------

